

30 Billion More For AIG - ojbyrne
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/02/business/02aigweb.html

======
lacker
Funny that AIG has been advertising for years about their reliability. "AIG:
It's in our nature to help things grow."

[http://open.salon.com/blog/designanator/2008/11/13/old_aig_a...](http://open.salon.com/blog/designanator/2008/11/13/old_aig_ads_seen_with_new_irony_today)

------
helveticaman
Why don't they just hold pull out whips and make us slave for them? It would
make this a lot less embarrassing.

------
jpcx01
Hurray for change in Washington!

